# Gaggia Classic Newbie wishing to convert from Starbucks Bold Espresso - which way?



## drgekko (May 19, 2013)

Having made my first espresso from a red Illy tin (and not enjoying it! Lol), I want to jump into the rich ocean of dark roasts and sample the delights. I really enjoy Starbucks Bold Espresso blend (in particular, ordering an Americano in a grande cup with water filled to half way). From scanning the forums, I have come across Lavazza Dark, Rave & Londinium Brazil Yellow Bourbon. But I don't want to waste money and have lots of bags of beans lying around. The advantage of supermarket espresso is at least you can return it for a refund if you don't approve! (Like I shall do with the Illy tin asap!).

I'm really tempted to try any of these:

http://londiniumespresso.com/products/rwanda-koakaka-bourbon

http://londiniumespresso.com/products/javan-blawan-estate-fresh-roasted-coffee

http://londiniumespresso.com/products/brazilian-fresh-roasted-coffee-yellow-bourbon

But I don't simply want to go on the brand, I really don't want to be a coffee snob - regardless of price, I just want to enjoy the taste. So if any of you have a similar taste to mine, please recommend beans and where to purchase them from.

Thanks!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Notice you posted on the darker side of life I have 500 gram lots for the first bean available from rave coffee for £7.50 delivered would be a good start if you genuinely like darker roasted beans if you are interested just post on that thread that you want 500 grams and I will send you the payment details. Otherwise most of the Londinium beans are absolutely lovely...


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Do you have a grinder?


----------



## drgekko (May 19, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Do you have a grinder?


Should be arriving by the weekend.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Excellent. From the sounds of things you've got a pressurised basket which will generally produce quicker shots no matter what you do. I'd probably recommend getting a non-pressurised basket to improve things too if you haven't already.


----------



## drgekko (May 19, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Excellent. From the sounds of things you've got a pressurised basket which will generally produce quicker shots no matter what you do. I'd probably recommend getting a non-pressurised basket to improve things too if you haven't already.


Nope - I've got a non-pressurised "commercial" basket - can't wait to try better beans.


----------

